

Great commercial from Stride Gum that copies Apple - zackbigdog
http://www.fireoneout.com/post/29689851507/great-commercial-from-stride-gum-that-copies#disqus_thread

======
LaniAR
great screenshots of the ad: [http://designtaxi.com/news/353353/Gum-
Commercial-Pokes-Fun-A...](http://designtaxi.com/news/353353/Gum-Commercial-
Pokes-Fun-At-Apple-Ads/)

